# GLFDA World Championship Fish Decoy Carving



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

The Great Lakes Fish Decoy Carving and Collecting Association - World Championship Decoy Carving Show will be Sept.11 in Monroe, Michigan at the Holiday Inn Express Ballroom. The annual Collecting Show will be held on Friday Sept. 10 in the same place. The best of the best from all over the country will have decoys entered...all decoys are tested as to swimability which account to 60% of the judging. You do not have to be a member to enter a decoy...entries accepted by mail and juniors are free. This show has no admission fee ....you can visit our web site www.glfda.com or contact me for more information.


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

I am a member of this and it is a really Great Club. Please come out and bring your decoys. Our club needs new people, all the new people we can get. It is a dying sport and spearing shouldn't be thought of like that. Any way you can take part would be greatly appreciated. Even if you have to mail them in. I know there are people on this site that carve, let's see them.

Thanks Shaun


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Carving decoys is fast becoming a dying art......we are all very willing to help any interested carvers. Collecting of sport collectibles is also a very interesting hobby....this show offers the work of the best carvers in the world as well as world class collectible dealers offering their wares. Feel free to post questions or contact us personally.


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

We want any and all that are interested. Don't feel like this is just for the great ones. We have alot of up and comers. You have to start some where. Please any questions contact us.


----------



## boss (Jan 6, 2003)

Don't miss this show


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

We are now on facebook....Great Lakes Fish Decoy Carving and Collecting Association....pass the word...new interests are welcomed!!!


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

you got any pics of your decoys? I cant wait for the ice----sounds kinda good in this 90+ heat right now!!!!!!! 
just curious---- when they "test them to swim" do they use a big tank, pool, bath tub???????? so every one can watch?


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Mitch, We have three large tanks that we swim all decoys in. They are 6ft. dia. and we encourage all watchers to view the judging. It is an interesting time.


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Will try to get some pic's this weekend!!!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Is it just decoys, or are there other categories? I'm assuming most people that have to stay the night stay at the Holiday Inn? What is the age range for the juniors? Sounds like a great time. Show us some pics!!


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

There are some decorative carvings......jig sticks and wall plaque's. The juniors are up to age 16.....we are always looking for more young carvers. The Holiday Inn is a great place to stay....they offer a great rate for show people....just mention you are with the GLFDA. A real experience!!! Big******** will post pictures!!!


----------



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

Here are some pics from the Ohio show. This is a pic of the judges swimming the decoys.



Here is a pic from the Folk Art Class!!!


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

looks pretty sweet!
you think the "judges" would get upset if n I came and hung my spear off the edge of the pool and sat my chair next to it and just hung out--- you know -for like practice!???!! 


btw , who is standin there in the number 10 holdin a barley pop? makes me feel like I'm already in the shanty!!!!!


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Mitch, Number 10 is bigbucksstop........just how many big bucks does he look like he could stop with a brew in hand???? Hope you can make it....there was quite a history of great decoy makers from your part of the woods.....maybe you can be the next???


----------



## boss (Jan 6, 2003)

guys let us no who is all coming!


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

hey GUY, i'll be there if I can. started tearin the house down , gotta git it buttoned up before the show though. 

is it o.k to bring my spear , ---------------------------and Louie?


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

You can bring Louie....but....we are good on bass wood.... cedar is fine! 10high??


----------



## grayfox (Jan 19, 2003)

Mitch...If Hoss sent you a flyer could you print one off and put it up at Pat & Gary's??? We are trying to advertise wherever possible. Thanks!!


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

yup, can do! maybe breakers too! and Jays!


----------

